# A 40 inch no frill TV within 60k



## kaudey (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello

Need to buy a TV as soon as I can. My requirements:

Screen size: 40 inches and above
Budget: Upto 60k
Resolution: Full HD
Technology: LCD, LED
Extra Features: Strictly dumb (Do not want a smart TV  or 3D)
Brands: Sony, Samsung or LG (a little reluctant about LG), might go for others if they are extra-ordinary. Please suggest
Models in mind: sony 40EX430
Connectivity: At least 3 HDMI
What for: mostly TV watching (SD and HD, will get an HD tatasky),occasional movie (SD and HD),might get an HTPC,want to hook up my PS3 (when I get one)

Searching for 40 inch TV thread is impossible here due to it being a "very common" phrase, so no results turn up. 

Fast help needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2012)

Try finding out Samsung 40D5500 or 40D5900 in local market.
Both the models have been discontinued but still some retailers have it in stock, and they will cost you around 55k.
And if you can find anyone among the two then you can have a look at Samsung 40EH5000, it will cost you around 50k thats a cheap and good LED.And if you buy it then you can save a lot of your bucks.


----------



## kaudey (Oct 7, 2012)

Any thoughts on the Sony models? I am a little inclined towards the sony, and there are not much Samsung ones available at local dealers for the look and feel. One more thing, when I checked the price for Sony 40EX430 at Adishwar in bangalore they quoted Rs.54000. However when I check in ebay, I am getting it for as low as Rs.40400, only difference is that the online guys are providing only dealer and 3rd party warranty (no manufacturer warranty). Can this be the reason for such a price difference?

@*aroraanant:** Can you please tell me what will be the ideal price for the models you have mentioned for comparison with the local dealers?*


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2012)

> dealers for the look and feel. One more thing, when I checked the price for Sony 40EX430 at Adishwar in bangalore they quoted Rs.54000. However when I check in ebay, I am getting it for as low as Rs.40400, only difference is that the online guys are providing only dealer and 3rd party warranty (no manufacturer warranty). Can this be the reason for such a price difference?


Yes that is thing which makes the difference as these products are imported ones and they cost very less in there.And one doesn't get any warranty too.

You can have a look at Sony EX650 or NX650, but Samsung ones are lil bit better


----------



## kaudey (Oct 14, 2012)

Postponed my purchase as I could not decide on the model. 40EH5000 looks good on specs and reviews, but its an older model. How much should I pay for it anyway? And is it recommended to buy only on dealers warranty, like I mentioned above for the ebay product? I am currently in Kolkata and have an option to buy it here and take it to bangalore with me. So maybe the Kolkata guys could tell me if I will get a better price here.

Also, as I mentioned earlier, I am looking for models that have more than 3 HDMI ports. I do not understand, why they are so miserly in providing the HDMI ports on the higher priced models, when I got 3 HDMI ports on my Samsung 26" LCD


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 15, 2012)

kaudey said:


> Postponed my purchase as I could not decide on the model.40EH5000 looks good on specs and reviews, but its an older model. How much should I pay for it anyway? And is it recommended to buy only on dealers warranty, like I mentioned above for the ebay product? I am currently in Kolkata and have an option to buy it here and take it to bangalore with me. So maybe the Kolkata guys could tell me if I will get a better price here.
> 
> Also, as I mentioned earlier, I am looking for models that have more than 3 HDMI ports. I do not understand, why they are so miserly in providing the HDMI ports on the higher priced models, when I got 3 HDMI ports on my Samsung 26" LCD


40EH5000 is not an old model, it is launched this year only, if you can bargain then it should be available to you for around 48k or may be less but don't pay more than that.It is recommended to buy from ebay with manufacturer warranty if the difference in price from local market(after bargaining) is around 30-40%.
May I ask you why you need 3 HDMI ports, I m just curious to know that why anyone will need to use more than 2 HDMI ports at a time.
In previous models company use to provide 3 HDMI ports, but now because of competition in market companies tend to cut down the cost by cutting down small-small things.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 15, 2012)

get a 32 inch model with great features. like awesome contrast, brightness, color gamut, etc. 40 inch no frills does not make much sense.


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, more HDMI ports actually make sense. Suppose I have a PS3, an HD STB, a BD player and also a smartphone (frequently used for taking videos). Now, if I have just 2 HDMI ports, I can simultaneously connect just 2 of these devices - and I will need to unplug and plug frequently when I need to use the third device. With 4 HDMI ports, I can keep my BD player, my STB, and my PS3 plugged in all the time, and when I need to download videos from my smartphone using the MHL connection - I will simply use the fourth HDMI port. Now, how many TVs have 4 HDMI ports - not many is the answer. Most Samsung TVs have 3 HDMI ports. I can recall only 2 brands that have 4 HDMI ports - Sony, and LG Smart TV models. But since you do not need a 3D TV or a Smart TV, you will have to possibly compromise with 3 HDMI ports - which I don't think is a huge deal breaker.


----------



## kaudey (Nov 6, 2012)

This is really maddening !!!! Not a single decent TV with enough inputs...look at 40EH5000...i mean, is this a joke??? only 2 HDMI ports and 1 Component/composite, and you cannot use them together. This is the only reason I do not want to go with this model. The other ones are over budget (I am considering 40ES5600 and 40NX650/EX650). 

I am not getting EH5000 for less than 51500 anywhere in Bangalore and they have a lousy Diwali offer on this: 51 DVD movie pack. Desperate for some good advice, otherwise I will buy the EH5000 at the above price by this weekend.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^^
The price is too high man.


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2012)

kaudey said:


> This is really maddening !!!! Not a single decent TV with enough inputs...look at 40EH5000...i mean, is this a joke??? only 2 HDMI ports and 1 Component/composite, and you cannot use them together. This is the only reason I do not want to go with this model. The other ones are over budget (I am considering 40ES5600 and 40NX650/EX650).
> 
> I am not getting EH5000 for less than 51500 anywhere in Bangalore and they have a lousy Diwali offer on this: 51 DVD movie pack. Desperate for some good advice, otherwise I will buy the EH5000 at the above price by this weekend.



Why Don't you look at Sony 40EX430 it has more no. of ports and is better than Samsung 40EH5000 in terms of PQ.


----------



## kaudey (Nov 7, 2012)

40EX430 did not look very impressive to me, though I have not compared it with 40EH5000. Apart from that, 40EX430 is offering just 1 extra composite input. I will try to compare the PQ at my local dealers today. Coming to the pricing, I am going to opt for the EMI schemes, the bigger the tenure the better. These are the prices I found out:

Infibeam:
40EH5000
Buy Samsung 40 Inch LED TV 40EH5000, 40 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com
Offer price: 47799
EMI Max tenure: 9 months with 6% processing fee
Effective cost: ~50700

40EX430 not available

Flipkart:
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-ua40eh500...Z8AA&ref=a7a4d8f7-9b78-41d6-97f1-62f86fc368ec
Offer Price: 51899
EMI Max tenure: 12 months at Rs2500/9 months at Rs1500
Extra offer: Rs 3000 Flipkart voucher
Effective price:51399 (12 months)/50399 (9 months)

40EX430:
Sony KLV-40EX430 LED 40 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com
Offer Price:54899
EMI Max tenure: 12 months at Rs2500/9 months at Rs1500
Effective price: 57399/56399

Most of the reviews say 40EX430 is overpriced

Local dealer:
40EH5000: 51500 with 10months EMI no extra charges
40EX430: 54000 with 10months EMI no extra charges

with the local dealers I have the added advantage of getting my old (non-working TV exchanged and also getting something extra in terms of accessories.


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ Buying locally has advantages.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 8, 2012)

Buying locally is always good, but the price your dealer is asking is too high, try to bargain or try some other shops too.


----------



## kaudey (Nov 8, 2012)

Abandoned   !!! I will try to get my old TV fixed and wait for better products to come. I just could not justify my spend for these products, when I have got a lot better stuff for a lot lesser. Its a little difficult for me right now to increase my budget to buy the better ones.

Anyway, thanks for all your help and sorry to waste ur time


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 8, 2012)

kaudey said:


> Abandoned   !!! I will try to get my old TV fixed and wait for better products to come. I just could not justify my spend for these products, when I have got a lot better stuff for a lot lesser. Its a little difficult for me right now to increase my budget to buy the better ones.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all your help and sorry to waste ur time



It's not a waste of time!  You learned a bit about different TVs from this thread, so that's definitely not a waste of time.  And you made the right decision.  If you're unsure about buying a new TV, you shouldn't buy it.  It's a big investment, so you have to be absolutely sure before taking the plunge.  Also, think of it this way, in 1 year time, all the current generation of TVs will be priced much lower, not to mention you'll probably have saved up more money for a better TV.  Waiting it out will only benefit you in the end.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 8, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> It's not a waste of time!  You learned a bit about different TVs from this thread, so that's definitely not a waste of time.  And you made the right decision.  If you're unsure about buying a new TV, you shouldn't buy it.  It's a big investment, so you have to be absolutely sure before taking the plunge.  Also, think of it this way, in 1 year time, all the current generation of TVs will be priced much lower, not to mention you'll probably have saved up more money for a better TV.  Waiting it out will only benefit you in the end.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



very well said


----------



## kaudey (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi I am back...more confused than ever . But this time my requirement is a 46 inch, and my budget is also increased to 80k. The other requirements remain the same: no frill. I don't mind a smart TV as I don't see a way around at this budget. Now please suggest if I should go for a 3D TV or not. I dont see much use for it as of now. And I need lots and lots of input ports , the more the better. I went to a local dealer last week and had a look at the following:


Samsung F5100 - Rs.72890: No frill, I feel a tad expensive, PQ is very good but very less number of ports (2HDMI and 1 shared composite/component)
Sony EX430 - Rs.76000: No frill, PQ is alright but again less number of ports and expensive
Sony EX650 - Rs.82000: Smart TV, PQ is very good with good number of ports but way too expensive. HX750 was making more sense by adding 7k more
Sony HX750 - Rs.89900: 3D+Smart, excellent PQ, good number of ports
LG LS5700 - Rs.79990: Smart, PQ was good with good number of ports, a bit expensive I felt
LG LM6410 - Rs.92890: 3D+smart, PQ was excellent, good number of ports but way over my budget.


The showroom guy told me about a few more, but I am not putting them here. I can increase my stated budget a bit, but only if its a helluva product. Please suggest guys.


Thanks,
Kaustuv


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Try to look for a good deal on HX850 46". Go for it if you get it for around a lac. 

Otherwise you can wait for Bravia W802A with Passive 3D.


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2013)

Take a look at Samsung UA40F6400AR it is having lots of ports since its new I personally have not auditioned it but specification looks impressive.
OR 
you can opt for Philips 42PFL7977/V7 which is available for 68k.

Since you are more interested in buy larger tvs you can enjoy 3D So why not opt for 3D.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 10, 2013)

@randomuser111, HX850 is way over budget man, no doubt the 3d on this TV looks really good.

@Minion, even the F6400AR is out of budget, mind I am talking about the 46", which as per the samsung site is abt 1Lac.

My budget is 80k +/- 10k only if its really worth. And I am not against 3d, but I would prefer something without 3d at a lesser price. I just cannot justify buying a 3d tv paying 15-20 k more when the 3D content is so less, or so expensive to have.

And I would rather stick to Sony, Samsung or LG. I hardly see any other brand doing much good.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

^

Then get HX750 or wait for it's successor W802A with PAssive 3D


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2013)

@minon- OP is interested in getting a 46" TV now.



randomuser111 said:


> Try to look for a good deal on HX850 46". Go for it if you get it for around a lac.
> 
> Otherwise you can wait for Bravia W802A with Passive 3D.



Even I suggest the same.
Or OP can look out for Samsung F6400, it looks really good on papers well I m yet to audition it.



> And I would rather stick to Sony, Samsung or LG. I hardly see any other brand doing much good.


Thats a good thing, that is what I would do if I would be at your place.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 10, 2013)

W802a is not going to come cheap . They are comparing it with the HX850, I might have to wait for more than a year to get it under my budget.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

No no. Its gonna be lesser than you think. 42 inch should be around 80k and 47 inch around a lac.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 10, 2013)

But that's my point! I need more than 46 inch and dont want to exceed 90K no matter what. Moreover I want to buy it as soon as possible. Any idea when it would be coming out, and why I should really wait for it?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Then get LG 47 LM6400


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2013)

then simply buy Samsung ES5600 or F6400(if it falls in your budget)


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2013)

kaudey said:


> @Minion, even the F6400AR is out of budget, mind I am talking about the 46", which as per the samsung site is abt 1Lac.
> 
> My budget is 80k +/- 10k only if its really worth. And I am not against 3d, but I would prefer something without 3d at a lesser price. I just cannot justify buying a 3d tv paying 15-20 k more when the 3D content is so less, or so expensive to have.



Can you tell us your room size and viewing distance?For most of people 40 inchers are adequate and for 40 inch and more 3D is really a worthy feature to consider.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 11, 2013)

That is true. I experienced 3D on the 46HX850 in the showroom and it was amazing. My only concern is that 3D content is expensive right now. My viewing distance currently is a little less than 10ft, but I will be moving to a new house soon where it will be more than that.

I had almost made up my mind on 46HX750, but then I had been reading about active and passive 3d and it seems active 3D, though has a better PQ, is uncomfortable in prolonged usage as the glasses are heavy. Also extra glasses are expensive. LG offers passive 3D, so I was looking at the LM6400 and LM6410.

Guys, please suggest if active 3D would be a better overall package or should I opt for passive 3D?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2013)

Passive 3D is better anyday, the glasses are comfortable and cheap so that is a plus point too.
But the main concern comes here that who will be watching 3D content all the time.
Mostly we will view the 2D content and rarely we will see the 3D content.
To me spending a boom just for 3D is not worth, well the thinking some may be different here.
Now the PQ for HX850 is really very good and has no comparison.
But still I would suggest you to rethink that whether you really need a 3D TV or not.


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2013)

You should seriously consider Sony KDL-40HX850 even though its a 40 incher Its PQ will simply blow every other tvs if budget is problem you can get LG 42LM6700 for lower price.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 12, 2013)

Minion said:


> You should seriously consider Sony KDL-40HX850 even though its a 40 incher Its PQ will simply blow every other tvs if budget is problem you can get LG 42LM6700 for lower price.





Minion said:


> You should seriously consider Sony KDL-40HX850 even though its a 40 incher Its PQ will simply blow every other tvs if budget is problem you can get LG 42LM6700 for lower price.



They both would be out of budget, even the 40 inchers. Well, the HX850 definitely is, but I have not checked the price of LM6700 locally. And in any case, I dont want to go for 3D if its not above 46. I just feel its not worth.

I have another idea. Sorry for changing plans so frequently , but I just want to make absolutely sure that I am doing the right thing. I am now thinking of buying a normal 40 incher and a PS3 with my budget, 80K. I do not think it is the right time to buy a 3D TV. In the 40 inch, I liked the NX650, EX650, EH5000 (though not sure if its still available) and the F5100. Please suggest if this is a good idea.

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 12, 2013)

EH5000 is a cheap and good option not the best, I would suggest you to avoid it and look out for ES5600 or F5100 or above models.
Not buying a 3D is a good idea according to me


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2013)

Then opt for EX650.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I have made up my mind for 40 EX650. What should be the ideal price range? Here, the lowest I am getting for 56k.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2013)

^^That is a good deal.


----------

